# lolcats and now lolhedgies?



## dawn71 (Aug 29, 2008)

I found this in my travels on the internet.. thought it was too cute! :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

haha i love that one! iv seen it a few times before :lol:


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Awwww god it look sooo sweet! ...uhhh... sharp! XD


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Well.. it's better than mine!!



:lol:


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

AWWW!!!!Mika that is sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

<3 Mika, the Little Princess !


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you!!

Yeah!! Mika is my little Spoiled Princess!! :mrgreen:


----------

